# Pfingstrosen



## Digicat (19. Apr. 2017)

Servus

Sind die noch zu retten ?

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Teichfreund77 (19. Apr. 2017)

Schicke Sie zu mir, bei uns scheint die Sonne bei 12 Grad.
Kommt nun drauf an wie lange Sie den Kalten Temperaturen ausgesetzt sind.
Ich drück dir die Daumen das es Bald Taut und sie Sonne raus kommt.


----------



## laolamia (19. Apr. 2017)

die treiben neu aus, die natur regelt das.
bis pfingsten haben sie ja noch zeit


----------



## troll20 (19. Apr. 2017)

Hauptsache dein Wasserhahn steht nicht mehr unter Druck


----------



## Digicat (19. Apr. 2017)

Ist nur Deko René ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Apr. 2017)

Hi Helmut,

sieht eher danach aus alsob sie von der Schneelast runtergedrückt wurden und net erfroren sind (so sah es hier bei mir am frühen Ostersonntagmorgen aus - bis Mittag war zum Glück wieder alles weg, das gleiche Spiel dann noch mal Ostermontag)

Selbst einen starken Frostschaden können Paeonia als "winterharte Stauden mit kräftigen Rhizomen" kompensieren da sie mir so einem massiven Nährstoffspeicher erneut austreiben können - muß net mal im selben Jahr sein (gibt dann eventuell halt mal 1 Jahr keine Blüten)


----------



## Erin (19. Apr. 2017)

Moin Helmut,

Schnee macht denen eigentlich nichts, eher richtiger Frost, aber selbst dann kommen sie irgendwann wieder und wenn nicht, sag Bescheid, ich hab den ganzen Garten voll damit, selbst aus der neu angelegten Kräuterschnecke guckt jetzt eine raus


----------



## samorai (19. Apr. 2017)

Ich nehme mal an die Wasserzufuhr durch die Pflanze selber wurde gestoppt um einen Frostschaden entgegenzuwirken.
Die wird wieder, stülp einen Eimer darüber oder größeres.


----------



## samorai (19. Apr. 2017)

Was auch schnell geht, sind vier Stücke um die Pflanze stecken die sich über der Pflanze in der Mitte kreuzen wie ein Zelt.
Noppenfolie drumherum und mit Wäscheklammern heften.
Bei Wind die Folie etwas anhäufeln.


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2017)

Danke für die Tipps ...

Heute sehe ich nix mehr von den __ Pfingstrosen, so hoch liegt der Schnee ... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Apr. 2017)

Bei euch ist was los.
Und hier wünschen sich die Landwirte etwas Regen.

Kalt war es eine Nacht - 5.
Sonst soll es wohl werden.
Gut die Kirschblüten haben vielleicht einen Weg bekommen.
Mal abwarten.


----------



## Erin (22. Apr. 2017)

Sag sowas nicht, meine armen Kirschen 

Helmut, der Schnee sollte die __ Pfingstrosen aber wenigstens vor Frost schützen, ob sie dann nochmal neu treiben in diesem Jahr, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht. Ich habe aber festgestellt, dass sie sich hartnäckig halten, wenn ihnen ein Platz gefällt, selbst wenn man die Knolle beschädigt, hindert sie das nicht am Weiterwachsen, also nicht die Hoffnung aufgeben


----------



## Digicat (22. Apr. 2017)

Der Schnee hat sich gestern weitestgehend wieder zurück gezogen ...

  

Schauen wir mal ....

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Erin (22. Apr. 2017)

So sahen meine nach der Frostnacht aus, 2 Tage später ging es wieder....ich drück dir die Daumen!


----------



## Digicat (22. Apr. 2017)

Danke ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Apr. 2017)

Donnerstag Morgen sahs bei mir im Garten, nach der Nacht mit -5 Grad, auch ziemlich übel aus

die gerade voll in Blüte stehende __ Tulpen-Magnolie - komplett braun, 
weiterhin sind bei allen anderen, die schon fleisig Laub ausgetrieben hatten das gesamte Laub erfroren (wie auch mal wieder an meinen __ Taschentuchbaum)

sämtliche Aussaaten der Sommerblumen - matsch (und das im Foliengewächshaus)

die Austriebe der beiden letzen ausgepflanzen Cypripedien - matsch

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (22. Apr. 2017)

Och ... Frank das tut mir sehr leid ... was für ein Schaden wegen dem späten Wintereinbruch ... hoffentlich hat es nicht auch viele Insekten dahingerafft.
Die Bruten der Vögel haben das hoffentlich auch gut überstanden.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Anja W. (22. Apr. 2017)

Bei mir hat die __ Hortensien und den __ Sommerflieder erwischt. Was meint ihr, soll ich letzteren nochmal runterschneiden oder lieber so mit seinen Hängeohren, äh Hängeblättern stehen lassen und auf einen Neuaustrieb hoffen?

LG Anja


----------



## Digicat (22. Apr. 2017)

Traurig Anja, __ Hortensien, __ Sommerflieder, Felsenbirne, __ Flieder, __ Goldregen, usw. ... alles Laub hängt nur mehr lasch herunter ... ich lasse es so wie es ist.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Anja W. (22. Apr. 2017)

Ach, das ist doch wirklich Mist. Jetzt musste der Winter doch auch nicht mehr zurückkommen, oder? Deinen Garten hat ja ordentlich erwischt.  Schade um alles. Bei Deinen Bildern hätte ich eher gedacht, der Schnee schützt alles ganz gut. 
Hier war nur eine Nacht bei -4 C°. 

LG Anja


----------



## Erin (22. Apr. 2017)

Normalerweise schützt der Schnee auch, besser als wenn es ohne friert. Bleibt abzuwarten wie es in in paar Tagen aussieht bzw im FrühSommer mit dem Obst...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2017)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Bei mir hat die __ Hortensien und den __ Sommerflieder erwischt. Was meint ihr, soll ich letzteren nochmal runterschneiden oder lieber so mit seinen Hängeohren, äh Hängeblättern stehen lassen und auf einen Neuaustrieb hoffen?
> 
> LG Anja


Hi Anja,

erst mal auf den Neuaustrieb warten

MfG Frank


----------



## domserv (27. Apr. 2017)

Hier an der Lahn gab es keinen Schnee aber es war ziemlcih kalt die letzten Nächte. Meiner Pfingstrose und auch den sonstigen Stauden hat das nix ausgemacht. Lediglich der __ Wein hat ziemlich gelitten. Da wird das wohl nix mit der Ernte in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Apr. 2017)

Hi Domserv,

mein __ Wein hier an der Lahn ist zum Glück noch net ausgetreiben sodas ihm die momentanen Frostnächte nix ausmachen

MfG Frank


----------



## domserv (28. Apr. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Domserv,
> 
> mein __ Wein hier an der Lahn ist zum Glück noch net ausgetreiben sodas ihm die momentanen Frostnächte nix ausmachen
> 
> MfG Frank



Dieses Jahr war ja alles viel zu früh. Als der Wein asugetriebn ist, hatt ich schon die schlimmsten Befürchtungen. Leider haben die sich bestätigt. Die Kospen, die noch zu waren sind neu ausgetrieben. Allerdings war es letzte Nacht wieder sehr kalt. Muss heute Abned mal schauen ob der Rest jetzt auch hin ist.


----------

